# Laser Printer gray background



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

I have a Brother HL-3170CDW, color laser printer. Lately, my prints have been coming out with a light gray background over most of the sheet. There are narrow bands across the page about every 2" where it's white, but the rest has a repeating pattern of gray shading.

I've replaced all the toner cartridges and the drums; no change. Swapped the magenta drum and toner cartridge assembly with the black, and now the background is various shades of magenta. 

The Brother troubleshooting guide was no help. It suggested the swap, but then if the color of the shading changes, its only suggestion is to call one of their repair techs. I'm sure that would cost more than the printer is worth.

Anyone have a suggestion on what I need to clean or adjust?


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

That's a good one. I'm sure you checked out these solutions:

https://www.google.com/search?clien...ent=psy-ab#kpvalbx=_6z5pX9j_JdK80PEPg9CJqAg71


----------



## PuffsRuffsNStuf (Jul 24, 2020)

I'd blame the cartridges initially, but you say you already swapped those out.

I've had similar happen to me before when the mirrors in my Laserjet printer were dirty. Ended up having to tear the sucker apart and wipe them down with alcohol to get them cleaned up.

That was 5 years ago, printer is still happy today.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

PuffsRuffsNStuf said:


> I'd blame the cartridges initially, but you say you already swapped those out.
> 
> I've had similar happen to me before when the mirrors in my Laserjet printer were dirty. Ended up having to tear the sucker apart and wipe them down with alcohol to get them cleaned up.
> 
> That was 5 years ago, printer is still happy today.


Interesting. I haven't seem any mirrors in my printer. I didn't know it had any. Is yours a multi-function one that scans and copies, too?


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Deja-vue said:


> That's a good one. I'm sure you checked out these solutions:
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?clien...ent=psy-ab#kpvalbx=_6z5pX9j_JdK80PEPg9CJqAg71


I saw a couple of them. All of them are pointing to toner cartridge issues, and I've already replaced those. I swapped drums and cartridges around, and whatever drum and cartridge assembly I put in the slot for the black, I get the same pattern in the background, just in a different color.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I know nothing about that printer except to tell look for a roller that is 1.6 inch diameter. That will be the 2" repeat on the paper.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

joed said:


> I know nothing about that printer except to tell look for a roller that is 1.6 inch diameter. That will be the 2" repeat on the paper.


Last time I checked my geometry book, circumference = PI * diameter, so I would be looking for a roller about 5/8" in diameter, wouldn't I?


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

X10, I have a similar printer, the 4070CDW.

A few points to help troubleshoot, if you haven't already checked these:

Are you on Windows 10? Is it up to date? 

Do you know exactly when the problem started, and if anything on your PC changed right before that?

Do you get the gray on everything you print? Only certain documents or graphics?

Do you get the gray when printing in color, and black and white mode?

Is the printer connected by USB or wireless? If USB, try changing the port on the computer that the printer is connected to.

Double-check that you have the latest driver for the printer.

When all else fails, uninstall the printer and reinstall everything.

Hope this helps.
.
.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

HotRodx10 said:


> Last time I checked my geometry book, circumference = PI * diameter, so I would be looking for a roller about 5/8" in diameter, wouldn't I?


You are correct. I used a circle calculator and I must have put the circumference into the area box.


----------



## mark_kershner (Mar 11, 2017)

If the “test print” function of the printer provides a good print then I’d consider the operating system. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PuffsRuffsNStuf (Jul 24, 2020)

No, mine isn't a multi-function one. Just a plain, super old, HP laserjet.

If you do go the cleaning route, wiping down the rollers joed mentioned probably wouldn't hurt either.

There was loose toner dust in my printer causing the issue.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

> Are you on Windows 10? Is it up to date?


Yes and yes. I think the drivers and such are on my wife's computer, so I need to get on it and see if I can access the settings (the "Print Density", in particular, may hold the key).



> Do you know exactly when the problem started, and if anything on your PC changed right before that?


I don't know exactly. I seems it developed gradually.



> Do you get the gray on everything you print?


Yes, except when I swapped the magenta into the slot for the black; then I got a light magenta background in the same pattern.



> Is the printer connected by USB or wireless? If USB, try changing the port on the computer that the printer is connected to.


Wireless.



> Double-check that you have the latest driver for the printer.
> 
> When all else fails, uninstall the printer and reinstall everything.


I may try that, if I can't find the print density adjustment, or it doesn't work.

Thanks for pointers, Z!


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

mark_kershner said:


> If the “test print” function of the printer provides a good print then I’d consider the operating system.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It doesn't. The test print comes out just like everything else.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

x10, can you post a photo of what a printed page looks like?
.
.


----------



## mark_kershner (Mar 11, 2017)

I’m not a proponent of overpriced OEM supplies. Is this problem happening with OEM cartridges? https://help.brother-usa.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/77934/~/gray-background-on-printed-pages


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

